# Kasteel Erenstein



## Hammi24 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!#h#h

 Wir wollten mal nen sonntag an den Burggraben in Kerkrade am Kastell Erenstein fahren um dort mal unser Glück zu versuchen.:g
 Die Frage ist momentan, ob uns jemand tips geben kann, bezüglich Futter und Hakenköder ;+ #c. An Angeltechniken werden wohl mehrere Techniken zum Einsatz kommen#6.
 Matchangeln, Kopfrute, Feeder, Method-Feeder, Karpfen.
 Wenn da jemand ein paar hilfreiche Tips hätte wäre das super!

 Vielen Dank


----------



## kawatoni (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Wir waren da immer sehr erfolgreich mit Feeder oder Winklepicker, 12er Haken mit kurzem Vorfach, 20-30g Körbchen gefüllt mit normalem Fertigfutter (nicht zu nass anmischen) 2 Maden am Haken 

Viel Erfolg und berichte mal!


----------



## Hammi24 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Hey. 
 Danke schon mal für den Tip und der Bericht folgt.
 Hab vom futter her so an nen Fischmehlmix gedacht. klar die obligatorischen Standartköder wie Made, Caster, Wurm sind auch dabei. werde aber noch miniboilies mitnehmen (TuttiFrutti, und Banane Fisch). dann mit der Kopfrute anfangen und wenn da der gewünschte erfolg ausbleibt auf Methodfeeder umschwenken.
 Mal sehen was geht.

 Gruß Hammi


----------



## Kelti (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Bei mir war da immer ein Erdbeer Boilie oder Pellet der Renner an der Feeder.
Auf große Entfernung musst Du da nicht kommen, deshalb leichtes Geschirr mitnehmen


----------



## Hammi24 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Hey. Danke für den tipp mit den Erdbeer boilies/Pellets.
Pellets hab ich auch noch. Nehm ich dann auch mal mit.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt was an dem tag so geht.
Gruß Hammi


----------



## Kelti (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Wie ist denn euer Ausflug gelaufen??


----------



## Hammi24 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Hey Kelti!

 Der ausflug, sofern er denn Sturmbedingt stattfinden kann, wird Sonntag laufen. 

 Denke, wenn wir denn fahren sollten, werde ich anfang bis mitte nächste Woche mal bericht erstatten.

 Gruß Hammi


----------



## Hammi24 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

So Leute. |wavey:
 Hier der versprochene Bericht.
 Waren gestern morgen da, und die 2 Kollegen haben mit Feederruten geangelt. nach etwa 10 Minuten dann der erste biss. |bigeyes Karpfen. #6
 Ich habe mit der Kopfrute geangelt. Alles in allem ein sehr gelungener Tag. Bei mir warens 3 Karpfen, 2 Brassen und ein Rotauge. :q:g:q Die Kolleghen hatten noch Schleien gefangen. #6 Köder waren: MiniBoilies Tutti Frutti, Maden, Würmer. Die Palette war größer, aber die drei Köder haben gefangen. 
 Fazit:
 War nicht das letzte mal, das wir da waren.
 Gruß Hammi|wavey:


----------



## Barschjacky (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Ich angel viel dort an der Einfahrt zum Innenhof linke Seite ca.50cm vom Rand entfernt Richtung Garten werfen mit 8 er Top SECRET-Boilies "Muschel" einzeln am 8 er Haken oder 2 am 4 er Haken oder Forelli als Teig mit doppelhaken 8 er oben 10 er unten als Haarvorfach - unschlagbar-! Ich schmeiße fast täglich um ca. 7 Uhr eine Hand voll Boilies dort rein bevor ich zur Arbeit fahre um dann am Sonntag dort zu angeln bin dann aber schon vor 6 Uhr da.


----------



## 4Life (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

War von euch nochmal jemand am Stuwmeer ( Craneweijer) ?


----------



## MoFo112 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Hallo Leute, wollten auch nochmal am Burggraben unser Glück versuchen, allerdings gibt es den kleinen Laden Bergsma um die Ecke ja leider nicht mehr, zumindest laut meiner Info. Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo ich denn jetzt meine Tageskarte her bekomme???
Waren schon länger nicht mehr da, da wir eigentlich öfter in Strijthagen sind!!
Wäre schön dort nochmal was machen zu können!!!


----------



## Kelti (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*



MoFo112 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo ich denn jetzt meine Tageskarte her bekomme???



Tageskarte für Strijthagen sowie Burggraben:
http://www.nelis.info/


----------



## Jochen82 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Hey MoFo112 tageskarten fürs kasteel bekommst du bei hengelsport Splash schöner laden in heerlen. Adresse ist Beitel 108, 6422 Heerlen
http://www.hengelsportsplash.nl/


----------



## MoFo112 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Hab von einem Kollegen gehört, die kommen zum Wasser kassieren.
Will nur nicht da sitzen und Ärger kriegen!!!
Was kann da dran sein??


----------



## Kelti (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Sicherlich kannst Du auch eine Karte bei nem Kontrolleur ziehen, aber...
... wenn die Polizei kommt, interessiert die nicht, ob Du noch gewillt bist eine Karte zu kaufen. Wirst quasi wie ein Schwarzangler behandelt  Der Wille allein, daß Du eine Karte noch kaufen würdest, zählt bei den Herren nicht und Du wirst mit Sicherheit einiges an € löhnen dürfen.


----------



## MoFo112 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Das denke ich auch, deshalb war ich mir dessen auch nicht sicher. Und da dort öfter mal die politie unterwegs ist, lassen wir mal besser. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wenn wir da waren und wie es gelaufen ist!!!


----------



## Detlef07 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Hallo an die runde,
kann man die Karte Online bestellen wie den Vispas oder muss man erst nach Heerlen?
Gilt die Karte nur für den See am Kasteel oder was ist mit den anderen drum herum?
Ich weis Fragen über fragen, hoffe aber das ich eine Antwort bekomme.
Danke und allen ein Petri Heil.
Gruss


----------



## macman (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Gehe mal auf die Seite ist der bewirtschaftende Verein.

http://www.ekhgoudwinde.com/


----------



## Kelti (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*



Detlef07 schrieb:


> Hallo an die runde,
> kann man die Karte Online bestellen wie den Vispas oder muss man erst nach Heerlen?
> Gilt die Karte nur für den See am Kasteel oder was ist mit den anderen drum herum?
> Ich weis Fragen über fragen, hoffe aber das ich eine Antwort bekomme.
> ...



Dir/Euch wird nichts anderes überbleiben, als in eine der Verkaufsstellen persönlich vorbei zu schauen.
Die Tageskarte ist auch für den Cranenweijer (Stuwmeer) gültig


----------



## Detlef07 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

Jo danke, habe mich da (http://www.hengelsportsplash.nl/) mal erkundigt . . . da sagte man mir die Karte wäre NUR fürs Kasteel ....
Kann man den kompletten Burg graben befischen???

Dann hat mein fragen auch schon ein Ende.  ;-)


----------



## Kelti (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*



Detlef07 schrieb:


> Kann man den kompletten Burg graben befischen???



Ja kann man, allerdings ist der stellenweise sehr flach


----------



## Detlef07 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kasteel Erenstein*

da war ja heute richtig gut was los ....


----------

